# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Baraja Invisible

## ARENA

Solo pongo esto para brindarle un homenaje a este magnifico juego.

--------------------------------------------------------- 
EFECTOS 
--------------------------------------------------------- 

Nombre: Baraja Invisible

Se pude comprar en: www.tiendamagia.com

Precio: Entre 6.50 y 15 Euros

Creador: No lo se pero las comercializa Bicyle

Examinable: No 

Dificultad: Facil

Puntaje de 1 a 10:  10

Efecto : Se le pide a un espectador que simule barajar una baraja invisible , escoger una carta e invertirla en el mazo, cuando se saca la baraja real la unica carta invertida es la que simulo invertir el espectador

Comentarios : Un juego que aunque no tiene muchas aplicaciones puede darte reputación por el impacto que produce.

----------


## to

Si la verdad como dice Don Vicente Canuto: Es fundamental que la tengas en tu artillería

Saludos

----------


## JoeKaos

Ésta es una de mis barajas favoritas, junto con la biselada, porque son tan ingeniosas a la vez de simples que son faciles de utilizar, y producen un impacto tremendo. Ademas, la baraja invisible tiene la ventaja de que no tienes que forzar ninguna carta, el espectador te dice una cualquiera de las 52 que hay en una baraja normal de poker, y siempre aparecerá dada la vuelta, elija la que elija, ademas se reinicia al instante.

Si alguien tiene dudas acerca de comprar o no esta baraja, que se las quite, porque es una baraja formidable.

Un saludo

----------


## Mago Habibi

Realmente es un juego bastante bueno.

Lo único que tiene que hacer el mago es procurar que el movimiento en el que aparece la carta dada la vuelta sea muy suave y continuado, sin paradas a la hora de extender las cartas y aparecer la elegida. Ya me entendeis... Por lo demás es un juego automático y de muy poca dificultad que incluyo habitualmente en mis rutinas. Muy visual. Si señor!   :Smile1:   Recomendado.

Un saludo.

----------


## mabuse

bueno y no se supone que esta tambien se llama brain wawe?digo yo

----------


## to

> bueno y no se supone que esta tambien se llama brain wawe?digo yo


No amigo, el b'wave el espectador piensa una carta y el mago muestra los dorson y la carta pensada aparece cara arriba y de un dorso diferente

Saludos

----------


## JoeKaos

> No amigo, el b'wave el espectador piensa una carta y el mago muestra los dorson y la carta pensada aparece cara arriba y de un dorso diferente
> 
> Saludos


To, no confundas la baraja Brainwave y el B'wave, son efectos diferentes, tu te refieres a la baraja Brainwave  :Wink:

----------


## Paco Carrillo

Bueno q decir de esta maravilla.
Si aún no has habeis hecho con una os recomiendo q lo hagais es simplemente genial, y a un precio estupendo, xa mí fue una gran inversión.
El efecto es muy muy limpio y fácil de hacer.
1Saludo     
Paco Carrillo *12*

----------


## Manolo Talman

a ver esa culturilla :
"Creador: No lo se pero las comercializa Bicyle "

Creador: Burling Hull, y no las comercializa bicicle... generalmente cada tienda se las hace " a mano" o se las compra a alguien...  :Wink1: 

a ver si nos preocupamos un poquito por saber de quien es cada cosa, seguro que el dia de mañana cuando os inventeis algun juego o pase os gustara que se sepa que es vuestro...

Salu2 magicos
Manolo Talman.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> a ver esa culturilla :
> "Creador: No lo se pero las comercializa Bicyle "
> 
> Creador: Burling Hull, y no las comercializa bicicle... generalmente cada tienda se las hace " a mano" o se las compra a alguien... 
> 
> a ver si nos preocupamos un poquito por saber de quien es cada cosa, seguro que el dia de mañana cuando os inventeis algun juego o pase os gustara que se sepa que es vuestro...
> 
> Salu2 magicos
> Manolo Talman.


Manolo, Burling Hull ¿es tambien el creador de la baraja radio?

----------


## Magic Kay

Gracias a este foro se la pedí a Tiendamagia y me ha llegado de un día para otro. El servicio, excelente, además me han incluído una postal y una caja de bombones... MARAVILLOSO detalle.

La baraja es increible, me da la impresión que el efecto deber ser... APABULLANTE. Estoy deseando utilizarla este fin de semana en la actuación de Nochebuena  :-)

Gracias, gracias y gracias!!!!!

Saludoooos

Kay

----------


## to

> Manolo, Burling Hull ¿es tambien el creador de la baraja radio?


Efectivamente leete esto a ver si te interesa http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burling_Hull

Saludos

----------


## TOTEM

Yo estoy pensando en comprarmela, pero me gustaria saber si luego se puede utilizar la baraja para hacer otros juego o hay que cambiarla.

Gracias y un saludo.

TOTEM

----------


## joaquin

> Yo estoy pensando en comprarmela, pero me gustaria saber si luego se puede utilizar la baraja para hacer otros juego o hay que cambiarla.
> 
> Gracias y un saludo.
> 
> TOTEM


La baraja invisible sólo sirve para realizar un efecto, a si que si querés realizar otros efectos, vas a tener que cambiarla.

Saludos

----------


## teje00

pues lamentablemente, es una baraja de las que hay que cambiar. La idea es que hagas o un cambio de barajas o que dentro de tu número esté justificado el hacer tras un juego de cartas, uno de monedas o ..., y después retomar las cartas (tomando entonces la invisible). También hay estuches "cambiadores" de barajas. Son unos estuches especiales en los que puedes hacer un cambio de baraja a ojos del espectador sin que se enteren de ello. Pero vamos, por los efectos que vas a poder presentar con la invisible, desde mi punto de vista, merece la pena tener que hacer un cambio de barajas, porque la verdad, la idea de la barajita se las trae.

----------


## to

> Iniciado por to
> 
> No amigo, el b'wave el espectador piensa una carta y el mago muestra los dorson y la carta pensada aparece cara arriba y de un dorso diferente
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
> To, no confundas la baraja Brainwave y el B'wave, son efectos diferentes, tu te refieres a la baraja Brainwave


Ups!! pero estaba el tema de la invisible y es mas similar, ¿cuales el efecto del b/wave?

Saludos

----------


## TOTEM

Gracias por la respuesta, creo que va a caer despues de las fiestas y que haré lo de pasar a un juego con monedas para despues retomar las cartas, creo que quedará perfectamente disimulado el cambio de baraja. Cuando la tenga y empiece a practicar ya os contaré.

Un saludo

TOTEM

----------


## Magic Kay

El efecto es lo muy potente, tanto como para que merezcan la pena todos los incovenientes que puede suponer un cambio de baraja. Como habéis dicho, se pueden alternar juegos de cartas con otros de monedas o cuerdas que justifiquen el cambio de baraja. Se hace la "invisible", un truco de monedas, y se continúa con la baraja normal, o no, con otra baraja (mismos dorsos, misma caja, por supuesto).

Yo recomiendo, de todas maneras, utilizar el cambia barajas de Fantasio. Es muy ingenioso, un aparatito sencillo, y cambias la baraja delante de las narices de los espectadores.

----------


## makandrw

Impresionante!!

Mencantó! Gracias por las recomendaciones! intentare buskar otro efekto... 8) .. Saludos.

----------


## Magic Kay

Cuando lo encuentres, si se parece a este, no dudes en comentárnoslo  :-)

Saludos

----------


## JinRoh

> Iniciado por JoeKaos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por to
> 
> ...


Creo recordar que el efecto, es que son 4 cartas boca abajo ( las 4 reinas si no recuerdo mal) y el espectador tiene que elegir una de ellas, al elegir el palo, la unica carta boca arriba es la elegida, y las demás estan en blanco.

Saludos

----------


## pacotaco

alguna tecnica de como ir pasando las cartas....por que ami de vez en cuando se me escaba una boca abajo.... :(

----------


## mochilo24

la verda es que es uno de los juegos mas espectaculares para el publico y encima no tienes dificultad hacerlo , yo lo recomendaria a todo el mundo , quiza sea el juego que  mas me ha gustado comprarlo porque yo no esperaba tanto impacto   para su sencillez jajajaj

----------


## Magic Kay

Manejar la Baraja invisible es relativamente sencillo. Pero precisamente por eso no hay que confiarse, porque un juego que te puede durar años (la gente ni se imagina cómo funciona y queda maravillada), puedes destrozarlo en un momento por un mal manejo por haber practicado poco antes de hacerlo en público.

A mí, según me llegó la baraja (que compré en Tiendamagia, por cierto), también se me veían cartas bocabajo. Traté de solucionarlo echándolas un poco más de antiderrapante, pero algunas se me pegaron y pudo ser un desastre, porque al repasarlas estaban como incrustadas. Imagínate.

Poco a poco, usándolas, manoseándolas, calculando la presión exacta que hay que hacer con las cartas, ya soy capaz de pasarlas varias veces seguidas, casi en abanico, mostrarlas, y luego hacer el juego sin problemas, a la primera. Eso sí, siempre "haciendo el efecto" con la mano derecha, por debajo del abanico, sin que se vea.

Saludossss,

Kay

----------


## juanete

como dice JoeKaos, es una baraja(invisible) increible , el problema de la biselada que es muy conocida por los profanos.

----------


## Magic Kay

Exacto, la biselada es muy conocida. No sé por qué, pero es lo primero en lo que piensan. Por eso hay que utilizarla con cuidado y, desde luego, siempre después de algún juego con baraja normal.

El caso de la invisible es totalmente diferente. Creo que es la ilusión por la que mi círculo de amigos y familia me consideran mago de verdad. Antes, todo eran sospechas...

La gente, de verdad, ni se imagina cómo funciona y lo de antiderrapante le suena a líquido de coches.

Que permanezca así es cosa de todos  :-)

Saludetes,

Kay

----------


## ossiris

Espectacular!!!! me compre la invisible hace 2 semanas y desde que la tengo le di a la practica casi todos los dias, hoy hice mi primer efecto con ellas en publico y la gente quedo impresionada, mi tecnica fue hacer el efecto al ultimo en la rutina despues de usar el FP, resulto muy bien.

----------


## Ella

a ver si me aclaro:
b'wever: se hace elgir entre 4 reinas y esta aparece cara arriba, dorso distinto y todas las otras (3carats)son blancas.
baraja invisible: se hace elgir entre cualquier carta de toda la baraja y esta aparece cara arriba.
y en la brainweaver? se que aparece la carta elegida cara arriba y de otro dorso, pero esta carta es la que piensa una persona de tooda la baraja o entre unas pocas cartas? es decir, se le dice: elije una dama..o algo asi?

----------


## Potamito

> a ver si me aclaro:
> b'wever: se hace elgir entre 4 reinas y esta aparece cara arriba, dorso distinto y todas las otras (3carats)son blancas.
> baraja invisible: se hace elgir entre cualquier carta de toda la baraja y esta aparece cara arriba.
> y en la brainweaver? se que aparece la carta elegida cara arriba y de otro dorso, pero esta carta es la que piensa una persona de tooda la baraja o entre unas pocas cartas? es decir, se le dice: elije una dama..o algo asi?


B'Wave está bien, Baraja Invisible, se da a nombrar cualquier carta de la baraja y esta aparece boca abajo entre cartas que están boca arriba. Y finalmente el Brainwave, se le da a nombrar una carta CUALQUIERA (no toy gritando...) y esta carta aparece boca arriba entre los dorsos de cartas y es la unica con el color de dorso distinto a todas las demás...

Las ventajas de la Invisible, es su posiblidad de hacer el efecto mil veces incluso a la misma persona.... la debilidad de la Brainwave es no poder hacerlo dos o mas veces seguidas...
saludos

adios

----------


## Magic Kay

De todas maneras, para una actuación te sirven las dos. Vale que el efecto de la invisible lo puedes repetir varias veces seguidas... Pero no se trata de eso. Si lo haces una vez apabullas, dos sorprendes... A partir de la tercera te pueden pillar. Y arruinas una ilusión que te podría durar años en el mismo círculo si la utilizas con cuidado.

Yo me he marcado, por ejemplo, por repetirla hasta que hayan pasado tres meses de la anterior. Y después de la segunda veré si la vuelvo a hacer a la misma gente.

Saludetes,

Kay

----------


## cervilluns

Me acabo de comprar la baraja invisible y al practicar con ella me ha parecido que tiene muy poco antiderrapante, o es que quizas no soy muy habil con ella.

Creeis que es oportuno ponerle un poco mas? o debo seguir practicando antes de lanzarme a hacerlo en publico?.

Saludos

----------


## Magic Kay

Es  justo lo que me ocurrió a mí, y metí la pata echándole más antiderrapante. Cuando practiqué me di cuenta que si hubiera esperado un poco, y jugado con ella para tratar de encontrar el equilibrio de presiones no habría necesitado utilizar más.

Mi consejo: practica, practica y practica.

----------


## Solitude

Lo ideal es que no se separen cuando ejerces un poco de presión sobre ellas y al mismo tiempo se puedan separar sin demasiada dificultad cuando se necesite. En el equilibrio por tanto está la clave. La baraja que viene preparada así suele tener bien tomada esa medida. No importa el tiempo que lleven encerradas, no pierden efectividad por mucho que digan algunos. Solo con el uso pierden esa capacidad adherente, pero aun así aguantan bien por bastante tiempo.

----------


## cervilluns

Pues si, despues de practicar un poco mas, parece que le voy cogiendo el punto.
Gracias por vuestra respuesta
saludos

----------


## Gusruy

Bueno a mi me encanta la baraja invisible pero la he condenado al destierro. El motivo es un efecto que ya di a conocer a los miembros de este foro, se trata de Erazer el que lo halla probado sabrá que es el mismo principio que la baraja invisible pero potenciado por tres. Tres son los climaxa cual más impactante que produce uno detras de otro.
Impacta más, sorprende más, no es muy conocido... En fin una maravilla que me ha hecho olvidar a mi antigua B. invisible. 
La evolución es lo que tiene.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## Magic Kay

Qué es el Erazer y dónde se puede leer :Confused: ?  Multiplicar por tres el efecto de la invisible... JOoooooer    :P

----------


## Gusruy

Bueno ya los explique una vez pero lo repito:

Sacas un mazo de cartas dentro de su estuche y lo dejas sobre la mesa. Un espectador nombra un carta. Entonces tocas el estuche por primera vez lo abres, y estraes la baraja DE DORSO ROJO boca abajo. comienzas a pasar cartas una a una y la única que está vuelta es la que el espectador a nombrado (1º climax). Retiras la carta elejida por el espectador, haces una extención para que se vea que toda la baraja está dorsos arriba. derrepente llamas la atención del espectador porque giras lentamente su carta y es la única que tiene dorso azul (2º climax). Esto ya da mucho impacto pero lo mejor está por llegar, al dar la vualta a toda la baraja se observa que la única impresa es la del espectador, todas las cartas de la baraja ecepto la del espectador tienen las caras blancas (3º climax y final). Incluso utilizando una sutileza psicológica puedes dar las cartas a revisar para que se vean que son normales.
Es increible, adios a la baraja invisible.

Este efecto me lo compré en el drac magic, lo comenté en el foro y creo que nadie sabía de su existencia. Causó gran interés y Tienda de magia lo añadió a su catálogo, así que tienes donde comprarlo sin nigún tipo de problemas.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## Magic Kay

Jejejejeje. Tiene una gran pinta. Será mío en breve   :P 

Muchas gracias por la explicación, de verdad. La otra vez, lo siento, pero no lo leí.

----------


## Magic Kay

Ups, en Tiendamagia lo he buscado y no lo encuentro. ¿Seguro que es ERAZER? O tiene otro nombre :Confused: ?

Graciaaaaas.

----------


## Ella

> Ups, en Tiendamagia lo he buscado y no lo encuentro. ¿Seguro que es ERAZER? O tiene otro nombre?
> 
> Graciaaaaas.


ese es el nombre mariano lo tenia...por 20 euros me parce, no me acuerdo, pon erazer en el buscador del foro

----------


## Magic Kay

Muchas gracias, Ella. Es lo que imaginaba, la tuvieron porque hay un anuncio de ello en uno de los mensajes... Pero también hay otro diciendo que no se encuentra en el catálogo.

He pinchado el vínculo que viene y aparece vacío, así que en efecto en Tiendamagia debe habérseles terminado. A ver si vuelven a reponer...    :Lol:

----------


## alvaro lopez

no se si comprarme esta baraja y tengo una duda ¿si me compro la baraja invisible tambien me tendre que comprar un bote de antiderrapante?
gracias

----------


## ossiris

Si te compras la invisible ya viene con antiderrapante, no hace falta agregarle y no se va, al menos a mi me esta durando mucho mucho, tengo una en Black Tiger 2 meses y sigue exactamente igual que el primer dia.
Si te compras el antiderrapante hazte tu mismo la invisible con una baraja normal.

Por otro lado el efecto Erazer, lo vi en la pagina de mathieu bich, www.mathieubich.com , con el agregado de que la carta elegida y firmada, despues del 2do efecto se borra y queda blanca y con la firma del espectador, y el resto de la baraja blanca, muy buen efecto, pero no para descartar la invisible, si para sumarlo.

----------


## -= Johny =-

Yo tengo la invisible y en mi opinion es una muy buena compra, cogiendole un poco de practica podras hacer diferentes juegos de gran impacto sin necesidad de mucha habilidad, yo hago juegos con esta baraja, repito 2 o 3 veces el juego y cada vez el asombro es mayor...
Personalmente no me arrepiento de haberla comprado.

----------


## chemaibanez

La compre el otro dia en tiendamagia y la verdad es que es impresionante el efecto. La gente flipa bastante.
Baraja imprescindible en mi maleta

----------


## Magic Kay

*Alguien sabe si se puede conseguir la Erazer por algún sitio?

Muchas gracias por anticipado!!*

----------


## chikilint

Bueno antes de nada sorry por abrir un post tan antiguo, pero creo que es mejor esto que abrir un tema de lo mismo.
Tengo una duda con la baraja invisible, cuando muestro que la carta elegida es la que esta boca abajo y la cojo (de momento solo lo he practicad conmigo mismo) noto que tiene el antideslizante, ¿alguien que no sabe de esto se da cuenta o es mejor que cuando lo haga le de yo la vuelta a la carta?
Thanks por las respuestas.

----------


## Juandi

> alguna tecnica de como ir pasando las cartas....por que ami de vez en cuando se me escaba una boca abajo.... :(





> Me acabo de comprar la baraja invisible y al practicar con ella me ha parecido que tiene muy poco antiderrapante, o es que quizas no soy muy habil con ella.
> 
> Creeis que es oportuno ponerle un poco mas? o debo seguir practicando antes de lanzarme a hacerlo en publico?.


El truco para manejar la baraja invisible sin problemas es el siguiente:

Cuando entre tus dedos tienes más de una pareja de cartas, si los extiendes, las cartas invisibles no se separarán.

Para separar una pareja de cartas toma entre tus dedos solamente esa pareja y frota con suavidad.

No sé si me habré explicado bien.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## ignoto

El otro día me encontré por casa una baraja rara (de esas cosas que compras sin saber por qué y acaban en un cajón) y me hizo pensar en usar cartas ESP en una invisible.
Obviamente bastaría ponerlas en orden, ir contando y mostrar la previsión de la carta elegida por uno o varios espectadores.

Pensando, pensando (ahora mientras escribo esto) se me ocurre que una vez se me ocurrió algo con nombres de mujer por un lado y de hombre por el otro.

Por supuesto que hay que procurar que no te suelten un "Lamberto" o un "Iluminada" pero eso es sencillo.

Basta con ir por entre el público y hacer que un voluntario señale a alguien.

Si tiene un nombre raro, se hace un gag como ese de la baraja que escapa corriendo (con un coche de juguete dentro) o sales como puedas, que para eso eres mago.

Si no (que será lo mas normal, 26 nombres dan para mucho), como los tendrás en órden alfabético solamente tienes que mostrar que una sola carta está del revés y tiene escrito un nombre, casualmente ese nombre es el de la persona escogida por el voluntario.

----------


## Zen

Joer Ignoto, que ingenioso lo de los nombres!... me parece una idea buenisima. Gracias

----------


## eldavy

Ignoto una vez más ha despertado mi interés y mi curiosidad.
Viendo una lista de los nombres de varón más comunes en España, me da la sensación de que es bastante probable encontrarnos con nombres que se nos queden fuera, fijáos en los que van por debajo del 26:

1	ANTONIO
2	JOSE
3	MANUEL
4	FRANCISCO
5	JUAN
6	DAVID
7	JOSE ANTONIO
8	JOSE LUIS
9	JESUS
10	JAVIER
11	CARLOS
12	MIGUEL
13	PEDRO
14	RAFAEL
15	JOSE MANUEL
16	ANGEL
17	DANIEL
18	FRANCISCO JAVIER
19	LUIS
20	FERNANDO
21	MIGUEL ANGEL
22	JOSE MARIA
23	ALEJANDRO
24	SERGIO
25	ALBERTO
26	JORGE
27	PABLO
28	JUAN JOSE
29	JUAN CARLOS
30	RAMON
31	VICENTE
32	ENRIQUE
33	JUAN ANTONIO
34	JOAQUIN
35	ANDRES
36	DIEGO
37	RAUL
38	SANTIAGO
39	JUAN MANUEL
40	EDUARDO
41	OSCAR
42	ALVARO
43	RUBEN
44	IVAN
45	ADRIAN
46	ALFONSO
47	SALVADOR
48	ROBERTO
49	JAIME
50	FRANCISCO JOSE
51	VICTOR
52	RICARDO
53	IGNACIO
54	EMILIO
55	JULIAN
56	JORDI
57	JULIO
58	AGUSTIN
59	TOMAS
60	FELIX
61	MARIO
62	JOSE MIGUEL
63	JOSE RAMON
64	GUILLERMO
65	GABRIEL
66	MARCOS
67	MARIANO
68	DOMINGO
69	JOSEP
70	JOAN
71	GONZALO
72	ALFREDO
73	FELIPE
74	SEBASTIAN
75	JUAN FRANCISCO
76	ISMAEL
77	MOHAMED
78	GREGORIO
79	MARC
80	JOSE CARLOS
81	CRISTIAN
82	CESAR
83	JOSE IGNACIO
84	JOSE ANGEL
85	NICOLAS
86	MARTIN
87	LORENZO
88	VICTOR MANUEL
89	EUGENIO
90	CRISTOBAL
91	ESTEBAN
92	LUIS MIGUEL
93	JUAN LUIS
94	JOSE FRANCISCO
95	AITOR
96	SAMUEL
97	ALBERT
98	XAVIER
99	ARTURO
100	ANTONIO JOSE

----------


## ignoto

Todos los José X pueden ser José con la charla apropiada.
Josep solamente puede ser significativo en Cataluña y no sé si en Baleares (En Valencia, mas del 90 % de la población utiliza sus nombres en castellano, por otra parte menos del 40% son valencianoparlantes habituales).

Los Juan X son Juan.

Se lleva un juego "de paso" por si el primer voluntario de llama Eustaquio y se deja a alguien sujetando la baraja cerrada con una goma hasta pasar al siguiente. Difícil será que se llame Leovigildo.

Los nombres en Gallego, Catalán, Euskera y demás serán un problema en ciertas comunidades autónomas y allá se las ventilen.

Los nombres extranjeros se pueden soslayar con una charla que dirija a la gente hacia nombres patrios (por lo del mohamed, que con buscar a alguien rubio solucionado).

Paco, Francisco José y Francisco son Francisco.

Y así.

----------


## eldavy

Aún así lo veo todavía muy limitado, por simple probabilidad.

Creo que una baraja para hombres y otra para mujeres simplificaría mucho el problema, ya que entre el 26 y el 54 hay aún bastantes nombres comunes; aunque admito que el uso entonces es más limitado.

Lo que comentas del juego "de paso" me parece imprescindible.

----------


## ignoto

Presentación, presentación, presentación, presentación, presentación, presentación, presentación, presentación, presentación...

----------


## Juandi

Pregunta: ¿Por qué tienen que ser solamente 26? 

Respuesta: Porque 26 es la mitad de 52.

Pregunta: Ya, claro... ¿Y por qué tienen que ser la mitad de 52?

----------


## BusyMan

Bravo Juandi  :Smile1:  Tantas veces nos autolimitamos por el elemento...

----------


## ignoto

Por que no son capaces de imaginarse una baraja de 64 cartas.
¿Por qué?
No lo sé.

Existen cartas mucho mas finas que las normales. Yo he visto una baraja de 80 cartas (ahora no estoy seguro si eran 80 ó 72) con el mismo espesor que una de 52 cartas "normales".

Pero es que...¿Por qué tienen que ser cartas?
¿Unas láminas de acetato opaco no funcionan igual para esto?

¿Esto es un foro de magos o de jugadores de blackjack?

----------


## eldavy

Gracias a los tres   :Oops:

----------


## BusyMan

Yo soy jugador de BJ  8-)

(y de Hold'em NL en la intimidad)

----------


## ignoto

¿Os dáis cuenta de que estamos creando una modificación de la baraja invisible que puede ser una bomba?

¿Que en magia con presentación mental o en mentalismo puede ser una caña increible?

¿Qué esto es un efectazo? 

Única ficha de plástico que tiene algo escrito y resulta ser el nombre de la persona del público seleccionada por una pelotita lanzada por otra persona del público.

----------


## eldavy

Oye, si nos animamos de verdad, podemos discutir en serio acerca del efecto, materiales, etc... yo estoy dispuesto a pringarme.

----------


## ignoto

Pues solamente tienes que montar unas pocas unidades con plástico (acetato) opaco de color blanco cortado en placas del tamaño de una carta y algo mas finas.
Las imprimes en un impresora con una plantilla, les das antiderrapante por la cara de los nombres y estearato por la otra (que no debe de estar impresa), lo metes en una caja con una bolita de esponja y unas instrucciones en inglés y castellano y te pones en contacto con algún distribuidor internacional.
Le aseguras que va a ser una edición limitada de 500 unidades y que le salen a 70 euros mas los portes.
En las instrucciones pones una nota al pie que diga: "Basado en una idea de Juandi e Ignoto" y, cuando nos veas, nos invitas a una mariscada.

----------


## eldavy

JAJAJAJAJAJAJA

Habrá que buscar entonces una lista de nombres más internacional...

De momento me conformaría con sacar tiempo para hacer las pruebas con los acetatos, el antiderrapante y el estearato.
El problema es mi poca experiencia y pericia, para desarrollar algo creo que es esencia contar con la opinión de alguien más experimentado que yo.
Intentaré hacer un modelo inicial y veamos qué pasa.

----------


## Némesis

Como la idea va tomando cuerpo, quizás deberíamos irnos al áera secreta...

----------


## ignoto

Ya he estado en el área secreta pero no pone nada de esto.

----------


## BusyMan

¡Qué tío más grande..!

----------


## Némesis

> Ya he estado en el área secreta pero no pone nada de esto.


¿Ah no?  :shock:  Pues que alguien lo mueva allí...

----------


## ignoto

Puesto que los acetatos no tienen límite de tamaño, color ni forma valdría la pena ir pensando en otras posibilidades.

Se abre un mundo de cuadros, figuras ESP, dibujos escogidos lanzando un dardo a un panel (lanzándolo alguien del público, claro), chicas en bikini, ciudades del mundo, monumentos...

Además...

¿Por qué no letras?¿Personajes de Disney para los niños?¿Personajes de las revistas del corazón?¿Magos famosos (para hacerselo a otros magos)?

Y yo que séeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...

----------


## Juandi

Creo que sería bueno que el tamaño fuese distinto del de los naipes. Propongo que podría ser como el doble de un naipe convencional o la mitad de una tarjeta postal, lo que viene a ser más o menos lo mismo. A bote pronto se me ocurren tres ventajas:

1 – Apartar la idea de que se están utilizando naipes (y que se puedan utilizar técnicas propias de baraja).

2 – El espesor del mazo podría ser mayor, en consonancia con el tamaño (y poder incluir más tarjetas si es preciso).

3 – Mejorar la visibilidad en salón – escena, sobre todo cuando llegue el momento del desenlace.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## eldavy

Me parecen muy buenas ideas, en concreto la cabeza de Ignoto parece un hervidero... tío, de verdad que te envidio la manera de pensar.

En principio intentaré hacer algo que yo mismo pueda manejar, ya veremos más adelante...

----------


## Desmond

No quería abrir otro hilo:

He adquirido la brainwave, y quería saber donde comprar *antdep* para cartas, por si decido fabricarme el truco yo mismo o si estas se estropean. 

Muchas gracias.

----------


## ign

> No quería abrir otro hilo:
> 
> He adquirido la brainwave, y quería saber donde comprar *******  para cartas, por si decido fabricarme el truco yo mismo o si estas se estropean. 
> 
> Muchas gracias.


Creo que deberías editar tu mensaje y sustituir cierta palabra por algo más discreto ("ad", por ejemplo).

Recuerda que en el área abierta no se pueden revelar secretos de efectos.

Por cierto, lo que buscas los puedes encontrar en cualquier tienda de magia, aunque también puedes utilizar otras cosas que lo suplan.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## kirashi

se puede decir como se hace :Confused:  pregunto para no meter la pata   :Wink:

----------


## Desmond

> Iniciado por NEBELMUSIK
> 
> No quería abrir otro hilo:
> 
> He adquirido la brainwave, y quería saber donde comprar *******  para cartas, por si decido fabricarme el truco yo mismo o si estas se estropean. 
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> 
> ...


Disculpame pero no entiendo a que te refieres, no se que puse mal en el mensaje.

Lo siento de verdad.

----------


## ign

Cuando te cito en mi respuesta, fíjate que sustituyo una palabra por asteriscos (justamente, lo que preguntas en qué lugar lo puedes conseguir).

Además, creo que ese tema está ya tratado...   :Wink:  

¡Un saludo!

----------


## letang

No había seguido el hilo porque lo de baraja invisible no me llamaba mucho la atención.
Ahora he releído desde la página anterior (la última vez que entré me había quedado en el mensaje de Juandi explicando como usar la baraja) y creo que estáis hablando de un juego que ya existe.

Se lo he visto a Figueiredo en dos ocasiones, en el nacional de Barakaldo (en la cena de gala) y en el Memorial Ascanio.

La primera vez me quedé patidifuso.

Pues eso, es un juego prácticamente así. Creo que usa una baraja española, para más casualidad, tamaño grande. No sé si Jumbo, o un tamaño intermedio entre la de póker y la Jumbo.

Una persona del público nombra una carta cualquiera. Se muestran todos los dorsos de la baraja y se puede ver que en cada dorso hay un nombre de persona, y justo en el dorso de la carta elegida por el espectador, está su nombre.

¡Doble coincidencia!

Pues eso, me extrañaba que no hubiérais visto este efecto tan bueno. Recuerdo haberlo visto también a la venta en una tienda que se llama como un festival de magia granadino.

----------


## ignoto

Pues mira, no lo conocía.
De todas maneras, el pensar en esto es la consecuencia lógica de conocer la baraja invisible.

----------


## BusyMan

Juraría que los tiros de Alberto no van por ahí para nada... o eso o recuerdo mal.

----------


## letang

No me refiero al *método*, me refiero al *efecto*.

El suyo obviamente no va por ahí. Creo que una de las veces que hizo el juego la espectadora se llamaba "Macarena"  :Wink1:  que "de entre los 26 más comunes", nada de nada xD

----------


## rafa cama

El efecto es que TODAS LAS CARTAS tienen por detrás nombres de tío, o sea, masculinos, (que aprovecha para hacer unos cuantos chascarrillos) excepto la elegida, que tiene el nombre de la espectadora.

Saludines.

----------


## letang

Gracias por la aclaración Rafa, estaba pensando en ese detalle pero no estaba muy seguro.

----------

